# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GRT Dongle  GRT Dongle powerful Hardware Tool Version 1.0.0.3 Is Released 29/12/2018

## mohamed73

*GRT Dongle Hardware tools 29/12/2018*  Software V1.0.0.3  *What is New ?* *GRT Dongle Version 1.0.0.2 Is Released:*  GRT Dongle is a powerful Hardware Tool  GRT Dongle Hardware Tool Features :   { HARDWARE } Photo for Board {Side A/Side B} update { HARDWARE } Schematic update { HARDWARE } Service Manual update { HARDWARE } Ways & Solutions update  { HARDWARE } Parts Diagram { Teardown } update { HARDWARE } IC Chip Compatible update { HARDWARE } Thermal Resistor { Thermistor NTC } COmpatible update { HARDWARE } eMMC Pinouts { ISP } update { HARDWARE } Qualcomm CPU Test Point update { HARDWARE } PCB Layout update   *[HARDWARE] Supported models:*  * Asus* *
ZenFone 1 A400CG :
A400CG Block Diagram
ZenFone 2 Laser ZE600KL :
ZE600KL Parts Diagram 1
ZE600KL Parts Diagram 2
Zenfone 5 A500KL :
A500KL WIFI Ways&Solution
Zenfone 6 A600CG :
A600CG WIFI&GPS Solution* **  *HTC* **  *One M7 :
One M7 Parts Diagram 1
One M7 Parts Diagram 2* **  *Lenovo* *
IdeaTab A2107A :
IdeaTab A2107A Block Diagam
K4 Note A7010a48 :
K4 Note A7010a48 Block Diagam
Vibe X3 Lite A7010 :
Vibe X3 Lite A7010 Block Diagam
Vibe Z K920 :
Vibe Z K920 Parts Diagram 1* **  *Meizu* *
M3 :
M3 Parts Diagram 1
M3 Parts Diagram 2*  *Samsung* *
Galaxy A3 2016 SM-A310F :
SM-A310F Block Diagram
Galaxy A3 2017 SM-A320F :
SM-A320F Block Diagram
Galaxy A5 2016 SM-A510F :
SM-A510F Block Diagram
Galaxy A5 SM-A500H :
SM-A500H Block Diagram
Galaxy Grand Prime Plus SM-G532F :
SM-G532F Parts Diagram 1
SM-G532F Parts Diagram 2
Galaxy Grand Prime SM-G531H :
SM-G531H Block Diagram
Galaxy J7 Prime 2 SM-G611F :
SM-G611F Charging&Battery Ways
SM-G611F J7 Prime 2 Block Diagram
SM-G611F Parts Diagram 1
SM-G611F Parts Diagram 2
Galaxy On7 Prime SM-G611F :
SM-G611F On7 Prime Block Diagram*  *Sony*  *Xperia C4 E5333 :
E5333 Parts Diagram 1* **  *Xiaomi* *
Mi 6 :
Mi 6 Test Point
Mi Mix :
Mi Mix Test Point
Mi Note 3 :
Mi Note 3 Test Point
Redmi 5A :
Redmi 5A Test Point
Redmi 5 Plus :
Redmi 5 Plus Test Point
Redmi Note 2 :
Redmi Note 2 Parts Diagram 1
Redmi Note 2 Parts Diagram 2
Redmi Note 4 :
Redmi Note 4 Block Diagram
Redmi Note 5A :
Redmi Note 5A Test Point*   *BR,  GSM ROM Team  Download Full Setup Now     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]         Please feel free to join us on the following links  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

